# Where to buy underwater disposable cameras in Dubai area



## mrb113 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello,

I'm heading to Oman for some snorkeling this weekend, and I thought it might be fun to get an underwater disposable camera. 
I know they're decently easy to find in the US, but are they available here? If so, where can I buy one?

Thanks!


----------



## maryamals (Mar 19, 2013)

you might fide one at the Kodak stores


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you considered buying a digital waterproof camera? Not the high-end ones, or casings for SLRs and similar. There are some in the low- and mid- range.
Disposable cameras usually have worst possible components, including the film, because they are ... disposable. I've bought them several times and I've never made a single picture I liked with them.
2-3 weeks ago I bought Panasonic Lumix waterproof camera, which is not that cheap, but there are other types like Fuji and Canon, which might me more affordable.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

A Fuji Finepix with a waterproof housing will cost around AED 1300.

You could also consider a watertight bag (designed for cameras) for a camera you may already have. I haven't tried one myself so can't comment on how good they are.

There are also some cameras which are waterproof to about 3 or 5 metres


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw a couple in Sharaf DG for less than 1k AED when I was looking at cameras the other day.


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea why this stuck with me because I don't dive but I noticed quite a few in the Virgin Megastore in MOE the other week.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd recommend spending a little extra and getting a GoPro. films stunning HD Video, does pictures too, and goes down to 60m. Doubt you'll find a disposable which does that.

You can get them from GoPro Dubai . I've also seen them at Beyond the Beach, a couple of surf shops opposite the MOE ski slope and I think even Virgin sells them now.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> A Fuji Finepix with a waterproof housing will cost around AED 1300.


As someone already noticed, there are some for uder 1k.



> There are also some cameras which are waterproof to about 3 or 5 metres


Oh, they're watertight even under 5m. Once they let the water inside, they don't let it get away...


----------

